# Backup avec automator



## shYm0n (5 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour !!

J'en entends déjà urler que ce sujet à déjà été abordé. C'est vrai, mais ça n'a jamais, ou du moins selon mes recherches, répondu exactement à ce que je cherche.

Je m'explique. J'aimerais, suite à la perte totale de mes données le mois dernier, mettre en place un backup avec automator. Etant nouveau sous Mac OS X, je viens vers vous, experts, pour me donner la marche à suivre, d'autant que j'aimerais mettre en place quelque chose de particulier :

J'aimerais tout d'abord qu'automator allume ma machine tout seul, à une heure pré-programmée ( j'ai lu quelque part que c'était possible, confirmez-vous ? )

Ensuite, j'aimerais qu'il fasse une copie de TOUS les fichiers du Macintosh HD sur une partition d'un disque dur externe, branché soit en USB soit en Firewire.

J'aimerais qu'après cela il me créé un fichier texte du genre " Backup OK. Fait à 2h44".

Et qu'enfin il rééteigne la machine.


Je récapitule : 

1) Démarage de la machine
2) Copie de l'intégralité du Macintosh HD sur une partition du disque dur externe
3) Création du fichier texte
4) Eteindre la machine.

Est-ce possible ? Si oui comment ? J'ai déjà trouvé ça : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=137283&highlight=backup+automator 
mais comme vous le voyez, ça ne répond pas exactement à ce que je voudrais faire.


J'espère que vous pourrez m'indiquer en détail ( vu ma récente arrivée sur Mac ) la marche à suivre, ou m'indiquer un sujet répondant déjà à ça.


Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2006)

il y a plus simple
tu utilises automator pour lancer ( selon les crit&#232;res au dessus) un backup via  un logiciel de backup .
Avantages , le backup est fait par un logiciel fait pour ca
et par ailleurs selon les choix , tu auras aussi l'avantage de backup incr&#233;ment&#233;s ( ce qui va beaucoup plus vite) voire programm&#233;s
un des meilleurs du moment Superduper ( il n'oublie rien contrairement &#224; d'autres)
( je ne connais pas le d&#233;tail des options payantes  de superduper)


----------



## shYm0n (5 Novembre 2006)

D'accord, mais quelle est la marche à suivre dans Automator pour programmer le démarage de mon mac, et son extinction ? 

Ensuite, je n'ai pas besoin de programmer Superduper dans Automator si j'ai bien compris, la programmation se fait dans le logiciel lui-même ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2006)

ca je sais pas je n'utilise pas Automator
( qu reprend des &#233;l&#233;ments  d'Applescript mais present&#233;s &#224; la sauce Tiger)

Quant &#224; superduper , j'ai pourtant  pr&#233;cis&#233; que je ne connais pas ses options payantes en d&#233;tail, et dans ses options payantes il y a... backup programm&#233; 
( et c'est loin d'etre le seul &#224; proposer ca)


----------



## mac24159 (5 Novembre 2006)

j'utilise aussi le logiciel ibackup qui est gratuit, par contre je suis incapable d'affirmer si il est meilleur que les autres au moins bon, mais en tout ca ça marche.
tu peux le telecharger à cette adresse :

http://www.grapefruit.ch/iBackup/

salutations


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2006)

pour les maniaques 
j'ai post&#233; un lien qui compare 17  softs de backups  uniquement sur UN crit&#232;re 
_ce qu'ils oublient de copier_
( on a des surprises)
je cherche et je reviens


----------



## Gregware73 (5 Novembre 2006)

Salut,

je sais pas si tu as deja ouvert automator mais c'est assez intuitif( mac is simple ) pour faire un backup il faut aller dans la categorie "finder" cliquer sur "obtenir les elements selectionnés" le tu selectionne dans ton systeme ce que tu veux garder, et aprés toujours dans "finder" l'action "copier les elements"(ne pas oublier de cocher "remplacer elements existants") et la tu selectionne la destination, aprés tu fait "enregistrer sous" et tu remplace "processus" dans la liste deroulante par "application" tu el sauvegarde et tu clique dessus pour le lancer...pour le fichier log je pense qu'il faut chercher vers applescript lancer un enregistrement pdt que l'action se deroule

je deconseille pour une raison simple, c'est que à chaque fois il remplace tout alors que beaucoup de logiciel de sauvegarde se contente de sauvegarder les modifications et d'effacer ce qui a été effacer ce qui prend beaucoup moins de temps.(j'utilise ibackup mais il y en a beaucoup d'autre)


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2006)

comparatif de 17 softs de backups
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=139920


----------



## shYm0n (5 Novembre 2006)

J'ai déjà ouvert Automator, j'avais vu comment copier avec ce dernier et les actions du finder.

Si j'opte pour cette option, je vois comment programmer la copie, à quelle heure tout ça.

Si j'opte pour l'option d'un logiciel tiers, et pardonnez moi mon ignorance dûe à mon jeune age sur mac os x, mais je fais comment pour sélectionner ce logiciel dans Automator ? Là je ne vois que les "i logiciels" :rose:


Et donc, une question à laquelle personne n'a répondu pour le moment, c'est comment programmer le réveil et l'extinction de mon macbook pro... Vous avez une idée ?

Merci de prendre tant de temps pour répondre aux petits jeunes comme moi


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2006)

tu devrais fouiller ton OS  et mieux te familiariser avec cette belle chose

et entre autres l'AIDE Mac  
( bien meilleure que celle ailleurs et je pense en particulier à un fournisseur)

Dans l'aide tu as un champ de _recherche_ 
et là par exemple tu tapes , allez , au hasard 
" démarrer" _( ché pô pourquoi j'ai choisi ce mot là , mystêre des approches simples )_

et là , ô miracle , tu as dans la liste de pages ta question noire sur blanc !  

Et voilà


----------



## shYm0n (5 Novembre 2006)

Ha c'est fort !!

Bon je programme le d&#233;marrage et l'extinction de la machine depuis les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes, et je lance Superduper en programmant l'heure directement dedans.


Merci messieurs


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2006)

Tu sais parfois , souvent , sur Mac , contrairement à ailleurs l'approche simple , coté utilisateur , donne de très très bons résultats.  
L'aide n'est pas parfaite ( aucune ne l'est), mais elle est bien.
A explorer.


----------

